# VirtualBox USB no devices available



## kr651129 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm running XP on my virtualbox and need to passthrough a usb device but none are listed, is there another driver I need to load after vboxdrv?


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 21, 2012)

And the handbook has all the answers


```
In order to be able to read and write to USB devices, users need to be members of the operator group:

# pw groupmod operator -m jerry

Then, add the following to /etc/devfs.rules (create it if it does not exist yet):

[system=10]
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group operator

To load these new rules, add the following to /etc/rc.conf:

devfs_system_ruleset="system"

Then, restart devfs:

# /etc/rc.d/devfs restart
```


----------

